# Nose grab tips?



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Use your upper body to lean forward bend the knees slightly and grab the tip.


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bend your knees more towards your chest. Your thighs should be coming closer to your chest when you bend your knees while in the air.

In other words, when you bend your knees, your shins should be aligned roughly perpendicular to the ground.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Reach your hand out and bring your board up to your hand. When u ollie, don't level out your board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Focus on bending your front leg upwards into your chest and extending your back leg down as you pop. If you get this nice and balanced then it will give you a nice 'pump' motion in the air, while at the same time bringing your nose into a grabbable position.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

airblaster said:


> Focus on bending your front leg upwards into your chest and extending your back leg down as you pop. If you get this nice and balanced then it will give you a nice 'pump' motion in the air, while at the same time bringing your nose into a grabbable position.


This is good advice. I think boning out the back leg helps raise the tip even higher. You should feel a slight pinch in the hip to get the front knee high enough to grab your nose. I tend to lean forward too much, and I am still developing the strength in my hips to pull the front leg up high enough without having to lean forward too much with my torso.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. Hopefully I could nail it this weekend.


----------

